# Sommerfeld Router Table Problems



## mhtmtree (Mar 9, 2017)

Just purchased the Sommerfeld pro cabinet making system, including router table. Went to put it together today and it seems that the center section is thicker than the two side sections. I think the tongue and groove is also 'off'.

I will be trying to contact Mark on Monday but thought I would throw it out there in case someone else has had a similar problem with a solution.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

He's always been very responsive.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Mark's products have always been topnotch.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Please keep us informed as to the results of your inquiry.


----------



## mhtmtree (Mar 9, 2017)

Mark Sommerfeld called me today regarding the 'issues' I was having with my router table. I told him that the center section of the table was .011" thicker that the two side pieces. He assured me that that should not affect the performance of the routing. He stated that the company that machines the extruded aluminum panels works within .025" tolerance. 

Mark said that I should go ahead and use the table and if I was not satisfied after a few months, he would take it back.

Can't argue with that. Excellent customer service at Sommerfeld. I will keep everyone posted on how it all works out.

Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like Mark Sommerfeld to me. Hard to go wrong with his stuff.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the steel Lee Valley table and it was purposely made very slightly convex. It has never made a difference. Now if it was very slightly concave that would be a different story.


----------

